# Pike rod and reel



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

This year I want to get more serious about pike fishing and more bug game species also. If you had to have a rod and reel for pike, what would it be? For under $100, size brand and line type and size? I only use Berkley and pflueger and okuma, but if you guys reccomend something else I'm fine with trying new things. Thanks!


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Whatever type of outfit you can cast well with 20lb line. I use a 12" leader of 50lb mono at the terminal end. Tie directly to the main line, and add a snap with no swivel at the end. I like a 6' medium action bait caster.

Berkley lightning rods are great, I have a few. Also St.Croix if you have some extra money to throw at it. I use Okuma Magda 30's and St. Croix 6.5' medium heavy rods for trolling. My favorite casting reels are Shimano Calcutta 250s. 

I have a buddy that uses only spinning equipment for muskie and pike. He uses a 6.5' Berkley rod and Penn 5500SS spinning reel.

I believe that any reel you like would work fine, as neither pike nor muskie are big runners. Salmon are another story, you need lots of line.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

joebertin said:


> Whatever type of outfit you can cast well with 20lb line. I use a 12" leader of 50lb mono at the terminal end. Tie directly to the main line, and add a snap with no swivel at the end. I like a 6' medium action bait caster.
> 
> Berkley lightning rods are great, I have a few. Also St.Croix if you have some extra money to throw at it. I use Okuma Magda 30's and St. Croix 6.5' medium heavy rods for trolling. My favorite casting reels are Shimano Calcutta 250s.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna be using spinning gear only, would a 7' medium heavy action lightning rod with 10lb test work good? Or should I go with higher Poundage of line


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

10lb should be good, anything higher takes the fun out of it. Just make sure you have a leader.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Great rod to use would be a St. Croix Mojo Bass Rod that will have enough backbone to muskie fish if you choose to do so. Any medium heavy bass tackle would suffice if you're going for pike only. I would definitely recommend 20 lb braid vs mono, but to each their own. Pike are often around snags, timber, etc., so having the extra abrasion resistance of braid is nice. 

This model rod would be great I think but it's $120. 
MBC70HF Slop-N-Frog 7' H Fast


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Abu Garcia 7'0" Medium Heavy promax rod and reel combo ($100) with 30lb power pro braid has been perfect. And is a quality set up. Has no plastic at all in the reel. And a durable graphite rod.
Easily pulls treble hooks off snags without line breaking. Just bend hook back into place with thumb. This time of year I'm always using size12 husky jerks. Or white or black spinners. In heavy cover. I like a fast rod with a lot of back bone when pike fishing to get good solid hookups with their bony jaws


----------

